# T5 vho supplemental lighting



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am currently running 2 AI sol blues over my 60 gallon cube but im still not happy with the shadowing im getting on my sps. Ive been doing some research on some T5 grow lights that seem pretty cheap and actually dont look to bad aesthetically. I dont have a canopy and my philosophy has always been clean and sleak. If it doesnt look nice and I cant hide it then I dont want it.

I found a couple of these fixtures from sunlight supply but they say they are for t5 vho. I didnt even know these existed. I was thinking about putting one of these on each side of my sols to fill in the shadowing but not sure if i can use the ATI bulbs. Anyone know if these fixtures can run the ATI T5 HO bulbs?

https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop...luorescent-strip-light-fixture-with-reflector

Any thoughts. The reason I like these is they are sleak and match the aluminum and white from the sol blues. Below is what my fixure looks like now.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

So I bit the bullet and went with those two slim t5 fixures. They were actually T5HO and not vho. I replaced the 6500k grow bulbs that came with it to Giesemann Aqua Blue plus and I must say I am really happy with how crisp everything looks now.









I have also noticed that photos look much better and the colors are more accurate. The left photo is without T5s and the right photo is with t5s.









I am going with 2 hours a day to start and gradually up to 6. LEDs gradually ramp up and down for 9 hours with max for about 6 hours in the middle. Hope this combo produces some good results. Keep you all posted.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Radion and I'm noticing shadowing issues. I'm thinking of adding T5's also. How are these T5's working out for you? 
Where did you get the lights from? The link that you provided only shows the wholesaler.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Bulbs are working good. Already started noticing better growth and colors from my sps. I got them from 1000bulbs.com. Only issue its american and the dollar is killing us right now. Ended up costing me about $100 CAD a fixture. Probably not the most cost effective but it was the only slim t5 fixture I could find that looked nice with my AI Sols. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

$100 is kinda steep for each fixture. I have some Sunblasters that I'm going to try but I need to get some reflectors for them.
How did you attach them to your Sol's? Looks like a channel of aluminum?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

4pokguy said:


> $100 is kinda steep for each fixture. I have some Sunblasters that I'm going to try but I need to get some reflectors for them.
> How did you attach them to your Sol's? Looks like a channel of aluminum?


It is steep but I am all about clean and sleek and those were all I could find. I bought aluminum channels from lowes and drilled holes in them to fasten the two clips that come with the fixture. *Im pretty sure the sunblasters come with clips and I believe this place is in Toronto. They sell the sunblasters and the reflectors.

http://www.bustan.ca/a-single-t5-strip-light-reflector-2ft.aspx

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

